# pct question



## powermaster (May 29, 2014)

I have a quistion on pct . Doing 40402020 will missing a 40mg dose throw a guys pct off or should it be made up? Pct has been going good and.trying to keep it that way.


----------



## bronco (May 30, 2014)

Im not a 100 percent sure what your asking, but if your saying you went one day with out nolva then you will be just fine


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah from what I'm guessing you're talking about nolva. You'll be good. You at least have clomid in there with it too?


----------



## powermaster (May 30, 2014)

Yeah Clomid was taken I just missed the nolvA. I fig I would be ok missing one day but didn't know if should make it up or not


----------



## DreamChaser (May 30, 2014)

PCT what the fuk is that?


----------



## weavy88 (Jul 18, 2014)

I would recommend clomid over nolva.  I was curios about which one was better, so I decided to try 50mg/clomid 3 days/week for 2 months and then got blood work.  LH and FSH was high along with testosterone in the upper 900's.  Tried doing the same with nolva (albeit 20mg instead of 50) and i was back at baseline 2 months later,


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 18, 2014)

Im opposite as I prefer Nolva over Clomid.  To many side effects from clomid.


----------

